# 2014 cylinder 4 misfire check engine after Service Traction warning



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

Got a 2014 Cruze and today it flashed “service traction control” and then started idling rough. Threw a service engine light so i had that checked and it was cylinder 4 misfire. Seems to be idling rough and on the first minute of the trip falls on its face a few times during acceleration. The car has 54k miles on it so it seems like plugs would be unlikely at this point, but i can start there.

I did some searching on this and am aware of a potential pcv valve, which would mean valve cover replacement, but mine is not loudly sucking air like the ones I saw in the video, so the fix isn’t as obvious as that and i hate to start throwing parts at it until I have to. Ideas?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

You have a little more research to do on the pcv issue. The valve cover doesn’t fix the root issue.









GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits


GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits Overview These fix kits apply to the following vehicles with the GM 1.4L Turbo LUJ/LUV/A14NET engine: 2011-2016 Limited 1.4L Cruze 2011-2018 Chevy Sonic/Aveo 2015+ Chevy Trax 2015+ Buick Encore 2011+ Opel/Vauxhall Corsa (Turbo only) 2009+...




www.cruzetalk.com







If it’s only one cylinder, id take the coil pack and plug out and check it. Could be oil in the well of the plug from valve cover gasket.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

I’ve seen some posts about reading resistance on the coil packs to possibly verify fault. Can’t find anyone stating exactly how they are testing the pack. I know to look for burns, etc, but can anyone help me explain the process for checking the resistance on the pack?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

jm91rs said:


> Got a 2014 Cruze and today it flashed “service traction control” and then started idling rough. Threw a service engine light so i had that checked and it was cylinder 4 misfire. Seems to be idling rough and on the first minute of the trip falls on its face a few times during acceleration. The car has 54k miles on it so it seems like plugs would be unlikely at this point, but i can start there.
> 
> I did some searching on this and am aware of a potential pcv valve, which would mean valve cover replacement, but mine is not loudly sucking air like the ones I saw in the video, so the fix isn’t as obvious as that and i hate to start throwing parts at it until I have to. Ideas?


Does your steering wheel vibrate while driving also or only at idle? Does the engine sound louder?


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

I don’t notice any steering wheel shaking. Figured out today that it’s not 100% constant too. Drove it to work, 15 miles highway and it was perfect. Stopped at the off ramp light and it started idling rough and fell on its face again at take off. Whatever it is it is not constant.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

jm91rs said:


> I don’t notice any steering wheel shaking. Figured out today that it’s not 100% constant too. Drove it to work, 15 miles highway and it was perfect. Stopped at the off ramp light and it started idling rough and fell on its face again at take off. Whatever it is it is not constant.


Well, need spark, fuel, and air for combustion. Compression needs to be good for proper ignition.

I would pull the plug for that cylinder and see how it looks. Start with that, could be an intermittent injector problem or coil issue. 

You can check the compression for free, but being intermittent, I don't think that's your issue.

My bet is the coil. Pull the boots off the coil and check the spring and resistor for corrosion.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Example of what I mean, not mine, took it from another post. Notice the corrosion on the resistors. It's common on these cars.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

bet its the spark plug


----------



## wkgeddings (Aug 10, 2020)

Is it going into reduced engine power mode when it’s acting up?


----------



## wkgeddings (Aug 10, 2020)

My bet is the throttlebody


----------



## jennifercruze (4 d ago)

My bet is neither throttle body or the coil. I'm going with ACV or air leak.


----------

